
Facebook is your husband. Your abusive, invasive, controlling husband - LukeEF
https://youtu.be/Feca2dkKro8
======
LukeEF
Interesting talk on how Facebook fits into a left analysis of capitalism and
what work needs to be done to find something better.

tl;dr facebook is like your husband in the patriarchy and replacing it with
something better is hard due to the pennybags attack.

